# Best UTV for plowing?



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm thinking about selling my 2008 Unlimited Jeep Wrangler with plow and picking up a UTV and adding a Boss V plow for my driveway. Who makes the best UTV for plowing and how are the Boss V plows made for UTV's holding up?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We have had fantastic luck with our Kubota 900 series...hydraulic transmission(no belts) plus its diesel...pushes like a beast. The Boss plows are awesome!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected];1499747 said:


> We have had fantastic luck with our Kubota 900 series...hydraulic transmission(no belts) plus its diesel...pushes like a beast. The Boss plows are awesome!


I would also recommend the Kubota 900 Series if your going to only use it for work. If you want a UTV you can use for work and play, I would recommend the Polaris Ranger 800.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

when I set up a sidewalk machine I also wanted something that I could use year round for fun and work. I did a ton of research and ended up with a polaris ranger. My neighbor is a kubota mechanic and has a rtv900 and it is an awesome machine but he can't find anything bad to say about the rangers either.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=135512


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

mercer_me;1499807 said:


> I would also recommend the Kubota 900 Series if your going to only use it for work. If you want a UTV you can use for work and play, I would recommend the Polaris Ranger 800.


what he said would be as good as I could say it.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

I would buy a Can Am Commander any day over a Polaris Ranger. More power, more comfortable, handle better. Very impressive machine. If I had an unlimited budget I would have one of them as well, but for the money to buy one of them, I could own a full size plow truck and get more done. Not as much fun though!


----------



## WI Winter Man (Oct 22, 2012)

*Best UTV for plowing*

In the past we have used a Kubota and it worked OK. Last year I purchased a Bobcat Toolcat. The unit was pricey but the best unit for plowing on the market. We got it with a 12volt box mounter spreader that woks great with bag salt and road salt. We have the following equipment, sweeper, V plow, and snow blower. We also added a Blower. Nothing better.

Hope this helps.


----------



## stevecornell (May 15, 2011)

I like my Kubota RTV1100 because it has a GREAT heater  
I have the Boss V plow mounted, I used it once last year (very little snow) but looks like I'll get to use it plenty this winter.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I love my arctic cat prowler.. it is sweet for work and play although i have never plowed with it.


----------

